# [Brief Review] Jeet Kune Do Conversations



## Cthulhu (Nov 23, 2001)

*Jeet Kune Do Conversations
by Jose M. Fraguas
ISBN 0-86568-191-0*

Ran across this book quite by accident.  Went to my local B&N tonight and this was the only book on the shelf that I hadn't seen before.

In a nutshell, this book is a collection of interviews of JKD students; some taught directly by Lee, and others who have received their instruction from Lee's students.  Among the interviewees are: Bob Bremer, Dan Inosanto, Ted Lucaylucay, Ted Wong, Richard Bustillo, Larry Hartsell, and Tim Tackett.

In these interviews, they reveal the type of training they received during their instruction, their thoughts on JKD and JKD instruction, and provide their unique insights on Bruce Lee's JKD.

Along with the interviews are numerous photos of the subjects as well as technique demonstrations.  I'm only about halfway through it, but I've really enjoyed what I've read so far.

The book is authored by the General Manager of CFW  Enterprises, a large martial arts publisher.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 24, 2001)

thanks for the review. will pick up


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 24, 2001)

No problem.  If you haven't gotten the book yet, here is the complete list of people interviewed, as well as the titles of their 'chapters':

Bob Bremer - Bruce Lee's Enforcer
Richard Bustillo - The Iron Man of JKD
Larry Hartsell - The JKD Grappling Force
Joe Hyams - The Man Behind the Stories
Dan Inosanto - Keeper of the JKD Secrets
Pete Jacobs - A Journey of Knowledge
Chris Kent - The Pursuit of JKD Excellence
Taky Kimura - True to the Spirit of the Art
Dan Lee - The Never-Ending Journey
Ted Lucaylucay - A JKD Visionary
Cass Magda - Flowing into the Next Generation
Jerry Poteet - Still Waters Run Deep
Sterling Silliphant - Cast a Giant Shadow
Tim Tackett - The Way of Independent Thought
Ted Wong - A Jeet Kune Do Original

Cthulhu


----------

